# Airlock and bung keep blowing off carboy during ferment, help?



## lswhi3 (18/6/14)

Hey guys,
So I made a cyser yesterday with a particularly high OG of 1.152. Fermenting out with EC-1118. It's pretty full, for a 4.25L carboy, I only left 250ml of space. 
So, the ferment keeps pushing into the airlock, blocking the airlock, and then the whole things blows off. 
Maybe I should use some gladwrap and a rubber band instead of the airlock? The bung isn't a perfect fit, but really should be fine. 

Any advice?
Luke.


----------



## scrimple101 (18/6/14)

I'd make a blow off. Plastic tubing from hardware store and 2/3 litre container with water/sanitiser. Take the bung with you so you know the right gauge of tubing to buy.


----------



## slcmorro (18/6/14)

Well since you're 21 and you brew better beer than me, I don't have anything to tell you that could be of any use


----------



## Grott (18/6/14)

Hi, sanitise a pint glass, remove air lock and invert glass over the hole, curl a towel on top of lid to soak up the over flow and let it go. When it has stopped replace with a sanitised air lock. Cheers.


----------



## lswhi3 (18/6/14)

Cheers guys, and this isn't beer


----------



## lswhi3 (18/6/14)

Put some 8mm vinyl through the bung and into a bottle of water


----------



## slcmorro (18/6/14)

Is that a suggestion or what you did?


----------



## barls (18/6/14)

i only have a problem with little fingers pulling air locks out.


----------



## lswhi3 (18/6/14)

What I ended up doing.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (18/6/14)

barls said:


> i only have a problem with little fingers pulling air locks out.


kittens....


----------

